# Bandsaw drift correction jig



## shedhead (27 Dec 2009)

I am looking to see how i can make a jig to help with Bandsaw Drift. I have an Axminster 12" and as far as i can see the fence can not be adjusted.
I know how to see what angle the saw drifts at, but i would like something more than just clamping a straight edge to the table.

Thanks
Dermot.


----------



## wizer (27 Dec 2009)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=37926


----------



## jlawrence (28 Dec 2009)

I've now managed to watch 'some' of Steve's bandsaw DVDs and he shows how to deal with drift. I'm looking forward to working through the things he points out and seeing if it's possible to get my bandsaw setup so that it cuts correct.


----------



## shedhead (28 Dec 2009)

I have just sent payment for Bandsaw Ess 4 + 5.
Hope to learn from these DVD's.


----------

